# land near statesboro



## struttinsouthern (Oct 6, 2004)

anyone know of anyland around bulloch county that i can lease only for turkey huntin?


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Oct 6, 2004)

To me, the best turkey hunting in the County is out around Stilson and Leefield.  I used to slay the birds out there when I was at GSU.

Unfortunately it's easier to win the lottery than find a good club in Bulloch County. :


----------



## struttinsouthern (Oct 17, 2004)

Very True


----------

